
Hundreds of Google accounts suspended for using emoji in live chat - rahuldottech
https://nitter.net/markiplier/status/1193015864364126208
======
Mirioron
The crazy part to me was that even the appeals got denied. If even their
appeals process is this messed up, then can you trust them with _anything_? I
remember that back in university lots of group projects were done in Google
Docs. Something like this could've easily affected us negatively.

------
aritmo
Imagine having this happen to you when the YouTube channel was some unknown
content creator!

You would get your Google account banned and no way to get visibility by the
Google team.

------
zozbot234
Wasn't the suspension actually for "spamming" emojis in live chat? Still bad,
don't get me wrong - no one should lose their account over such a triviality.
But since "spamming" was involved, one can at least make a colorable case that
the suspension is justified.

~~~
gus_massa
In some livestream the host make the people in the chat vote. Something like:

 _Should I drink tea or coffee?_

And the people vote posting, sometimes text, sometimes emojis, ...

So it's the expected behavior in the livestream community.

------
unlimit
I have been thinking of signing up for gcp. Should I be worried that google
could block me from gcp for doing something unrelated in one of my google
accounts?

------
detaro
larger dicussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21490674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21490674)

